# Help Identify Ritchey Frame



## tatum07 (Apr 10, 2002)

I have a custom Ritchey road frame set I trying to find out when it was manufactured, and possibly other info. The serial number is 77R1 (the serial may be partial as the cable guide on the bottom bracket may be covering a character). the frame is filet brazed Ritchey Logic tubes made by Tange (Prestige). The rear lugs have Ritchey stamped on them. 

thanks for helping.


----------

